# Sub/s Needed- Cape May Area NJ



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have 6 locations the I need to get covered for the upcoming winter season, Cape May, Cape May Courthouse, Glassboro, Lindenwald, Hammonton and Egg Harbor Township. Full Size pickup/mason dump with salter needed for all. Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Nobody Looking for work?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My guess is that requiring a mason dump with a salter limits the potential response.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

seville009 said:


> My guess is that requiring a mason dump with a salter limits the potential response.


It said full size pickup/mason


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

iceyman said:


> It said full size pickup/mason


It says "Full Size pickup/mason dump with salter needed for all". If he's only requiring a pickup, he may want to clarify that to maybe get a better response. Just a suggestion.....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

seville009 said:


> It says "Full Size pickup/mason dump with salter needed for all". If he's only requiring a pickup, he may want to clarify that to maybe get a better response. Just a suggestion.....


Apparently since we are on opposite sides of the fence lol


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

OK..........For clarty. Full size pickup OR Mason Dump with salter........Jeez. LOL

Now seriously, I've used plowsite on and off for years to find help covering sites. Seems these thread are getting lots of looks, but little response.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

If your sites were in E.PA I could help.....just sayin'


----------



## Tbone1 (Nov 22, 2017)

What type of sites are they?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

In Cape May I have 2 self storage places with very light shoveling (per push/per app) and a smallish apartment complex. Plow per push, no walks, salt per app


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Small correction- Apartments in Millville, close to, but not Cape May


----------

